# Iwc Ingenieur Amg Chrono



## greg.nissan (Jul 25, 2007)

I just luuuuurve this watch.... I finally got round to photographing it today.

This is with the 105mm Sigma again -- none of my non-macro lenses come close.










--


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Has the bezel fallen off?































Nice piccy......watch not too bad either!

Best regards David


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice shot, Greg. What's the minimum focussing distance of that lens?

Rob


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great picture - really moody.

Magificent watch


----------

